# fish for a 60 gallon



## Cody552 (Aug 31, 2017)

I got a new 60 gallon tank (48.25" W x 12.75" L x 24.75" H) and I was thinking about getting 1 Firemouth, 1 blue acara, and 1 clown loach. What else should I get?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

At this point you're already overstocked... Your clown loach is going to outgrow the tank by far. Unfortunately most LFS's don't tell you that cute little clown loach is going to grow to one foot or more.


----------



## Cody552 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you. What should I get instead?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Well due to the size of your tank it's very limited considering the aggressive nature of firemouth cichlids, you may be able to make a breeding pair work or maybe have some luck with swordtails, red tail sharks, giant danios etc...


----------



## Cody552 (Aug 31, 2017)

So I could do a firemouth, a blue acara, and some sword tails. What is a good bottom feeder for this tank?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

A few green corys would probably fare well with a firemouth.


----------



## Cody552 (Aug 31, 2017)

If I got 1 firemouth, would it be possible to have 1 red tailed shark and a maybe 5 or 6 tiger barbs, and a pictus catfish or 2 green corys would that be too crowded?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You should be okay at that level but I will stress that it's going to be important to stay on top of your water parameters. Use the API master test kit with the liquid test and make sure your nitrates never go into the red colors.


----------



## Cody552 (Aug 31, 2017)

OK thanks for everything, you've been a huge help


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Also make sure that you perform a fishless cycle before you add your fish. I know it's going to be extremely tempting to go and buy fish and dump them in but you will end up losing fish if you rush it. These guys, especially the corydoras, are a little more sensitive and require optimal water conditions. Be patient and start your tank right and it will save you a lot of headache.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

No problem and if you need anything else there's always someone to help.


----------



## Cody552 (Aug 31, 2017)

my tank has been running for about 2 weeks so far. how long should the cycle take? I was told i put the tap water dechlorinater, ammonia remover, and the bacteria supplement in and let it run for a month and then i can put fish in. is that correct?


----------



## Cody552 (Aug 31, 2017)

sorry, not ammonia remover


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Have you been dosing ammonia?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

If you go to the aquarium setup forum and look at the first entry past the rules and junk, it says cycling an aquarium. It has all the info you need. Sometimes LFS's like to sell you a bunch of unnecessary stuff to make money... The only bacterial supplement that I've used that works is Startsmart Complete by TLC. It can speed up the process but it's best to start with the instructions in the post I mentioned first to get your tank cycled properly before you add your fish.


----------



## Cody552 (Aug 31, 2017)

i have not. how do you put the ammonia in. is there a specific product


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Please refer to the article I suggested, it explains everything better than I can lol.


----------



## Cody552 (Aug 31, 2017)

okay thanks for all the help


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

No problem man, best of luck to you


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Cody and Welcome to C-F!!

Check the Fishless Cycling link in my signature if you haven't found it in the Library section.

Which bacteria supplement brand are you using just for reference?


----------

